# The Addictz Club



## BXtreme (Apr 26, 2007)

We know, most of us are addicted to something. While we're enjoying that addiction, it's alright...
but what happens next, makes us feel sore losers...
Our gf's leaving us, somebody's wives/family angry or fed-up with it...
All sorts of shit that happens when you're an addict, esp. a computer addict, which majority of us are 
Tell us about your addictions and what good/bad things happens to you after that, here.

About me-
I would call myself a computer, gaming, TPU and a somewhat internet addicted.
What happened to me for that!? I lost two gf's in that way, one was way too beautiful/sexy  Luckily now I found another beautiful one who like gadgets  My time for tpu has decreased somewhat, but @least I get the best of both worlds


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 26, 2007)

im addicted to cigarettes, women, marijuana, Nine Inch Nails and most of all my pc


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm, I've had too many addictions to count. Computers have only been over the last 5 years. Addiction to women that I was not married too(divorced once for this one), weight training, Kyaking and buying stuff that I don't need. Though I'm fairly cured of the last one. Having kids will cure you of this in a hurry.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 26, 2007)

About the only thing that I can't live without is tennis. I could never touch a computer again and be fine, but I go insane in the winter time when I can't play tennis.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm addicted to electronics, music, movies, sugar, and my girl. I do enjoy tennis now and then. Played in middle school and high school.

And probably a lot of other things that I just haven't had to go without yet.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 26, 2007)

women and electronics, (so far) the most usual of them between most of us 

Hi, GJSNeptune, 52posts yesterday! cool, i was 47ppd at the end of the day i came here.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 26, 2007)

Heh. At first I joined just to PM Dolf about my x800 GTO, but now that I'm here I kinda like the change. I've been with [H]ard|Forum since 2004. I post a lot there, but this smaller community is nice as well.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 26, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Heh. At first I joined just to PM Dolf about my x800 GTO, but now that I'm here I kinda like the change. I've been with [H]ard|Forum since 2004. I post a lot there, but this smaller community is nice as well.



glad u like the place


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 26, 2007)

I suppose I had better join seems I kinda helped the birth of it..    lol

I am addicted to pc's yes, I am also addicted to beer, V8's, basketball and of course my gorgeous wife and daughter...  It seems though that there are not enough hours in the day for so many addictions...  

Well uuuum.....  Hi everyone, wheres the beer!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL! I'm in!!! I'll have a Sam Adams, please!


----------



## Conti027 (May 2, 2007)

i got a new one, my RC hobby i just bought 2 minis and im using like 300 to upgrade one but it will get up to 60+ easy. women dont bother me cause the come and go. but ive been suck with the one i have now for like a year and a half :\


----------



## Fox34 (May 2, 2007)

Wow nice thread lol  Def. Computers, I can really go a day without mine. Girls, I think we kinda have that lust thing in the back of our minds. Coffee . I got a love for music and def the best addiction TPU Baby!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

Self explanetory - I'm a puter addict, but I know when to sideline it, sex is wayyyyy more important


----------



## Fox34 (May 3, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Self explanetory - I'm a puter addict, but I know when to sideline it, sex is wayyyyy more important



Well that is a priority isnt it ketxx?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Fox34 (May 17, 2007)

Now if the girls got excited off SLI at the same time, all the better!


----------



## Casheti (May 17, 2007)

Addicted to BF2. Stops me doing my homework and instead of revising for exams I play...

BF2.

That game has got me hooked. Fuckin bastard EA.


----------



## Fox34 (May 17, 2007)

I think I'm addicted to Tweaking systems, I brought RAM to my school to use rofl


----------



## Casheti (May 17, 2007)

School computers are shit no matter how much RAM they have.

We have these really really old ass PC's at my school that nobody ever uses, and they have frequency options in the BIOS, but the BIOS has a password on it 

Same with the new ones...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 17, 2007)

isnt there a way around that?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Yes, just take the power cord and cmos battery out and leave for a few mins


----------



## Casheti (May 17, 2007)

Can't exactly OPEN up a school PC...


----------



## Fox34 (May 17, 2007)

Our BIOS was locked, I just took off the jumper labed "Password" On the Mobo . So that gave me all the options, but no O.C'ing options . The RAM helped out. Ours open really easily.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Now if the girls got excited off SLI at the same time, all the better!



haha, when ket picks a girl sli-ing two graphics cards isnt whats gettin her off


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Can't exactly OPEN up a school PC...



Oh really Cash! I did it...... Me and some other kid (moved to another school - computer genius - changed his XBOX into a usable PC, why? I dunno, lol), we were basically caught but I got him to take the wrap for it cos he owed me big time (Big big time). Yeah thats what we were trying to do KET. But it was a bit weird because when we did thatthere was this lock on the computer which was really odd. You could just twist it off, little did we know it was a fucking alarm and they thought we had been trying to thieve it! We ran as soon as we heard the head of IT coming! BUt clever old me, always have my back to the cameras!


----------



## Fox34 (May 18, 2007)

Onetruewill your my hero ahaha . Wow you got alarms like that at your school? Me and my friend put the dells on their side and hold in to push buttons and bam lift it up and tweak fun! One teacher doesnt even care that we do it because we fix em all the time.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

lol. your not supposed to do it during school. If you wanna follow in kets footsteps in science class wait until the class dweeb walks by.. then let his shirt eat bunsen flamethrower


----------



## Casheti (May 18, 2007)

Meanie.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

Isnt it past your bedtime?


----------



## Fox34 (May 18, 2007)

AHAHAHA Dude thats the best thing ive heard all day. I think I'm going to "accidently" like the random idiot on fire in chemistry next year


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

heh, trust me it was funny shit seeing him run around like a headless chicken  best of all the teacher I had didnt give two shits and just told me to stop wasting gas and turn the bunsen off lmao.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 18, 2007)

Ket's talking in third-person. He's also daydreaming about giving girls orgasms with his man parts for once.


Be very scared.


----------



## Fox34 (May 18, 2007)

Are you being serious Neptune, cause thats not the nicest thing to say dude..


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

lol its called sarcasm fox  GJS is ribbing me cos theres this girl I REALLY like an to date I been a fukin pansie about jus askin her out, my wacha call.. emotions or sumthin got in my way.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 18, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Are you being serious Neptune, cause thats not the nicest thing to say dude..



I'm an asshole. GOT IT!?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

Better watch your extra wide wind tunnel then, an im not talkin about the one on yer face  (interprit it as u will..er)


----------



## Fox34 (May 18, 2007)

Seriously I'm not a mod or anything here, but Neptune, we are basically all kinda and nice to each other unlike all the other forums, just a word of advice.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 18, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Seriously I'm not a mod or anything here, but Neptune, we are basically all kinda and nice to each other unlike all the other forums, just a word of advice.


----------



## Alcpone (May 19, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> lol. your not supposed to do it during school. If you wanna follow in kets footsteps in science class wait until the class dweeb walks by.. then let his shirt eat bunsen flamethrower



LMAO, ive just had a flash back   And no I wasnt the school dweeb, far from it


----------

